# PIN: SUCCESSFUL REHOMING OF PETS



## Haley (Oct 11, 2006)

[align=center]QUESTIONS TO ASK POTENTIAL ADOPTERS:[/align]

[align=center]FROM HOUSE RABBIT SOCIETY-SAN-DIEGO[/align]

[align=center]http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/adoption/beforeadopt.html[/align]

[align=left]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
*Please consider the following:*[/font] [/align]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]1. [/font]Which adults in the family will bethe primary caretakers?

2. Are you prepared for a possible 10-year commitment to this rabbit?

3. Does everyone in your family want a rabbit?

4. Rabbits are considered exotic animals and their veterinary care is expensive; bills can easily reach hundreds of dollars. Are you prepared to provide this level of care, should it be necessary for your pet?

5. Is anyone in your home allergic to rabbits or hay?

6. Do you have an appropriately sized cage (or x-pen) and necessary supplies?

7. Is your home and/or yard "bunny-proofed"?

8. Do you have animals that could endanger the rabbit? (Rabbits can die even when only frightened by a predator.)

9. Have you had a rabbit before? Where is it now?

10. Will you be able to supervise any children around this rabbit?

11. Are you allowed to have rabbits in your house/apartment?

12. If you move, get married, have a baby, or ifthe kids lose interest, are you prepared to keep your rabbit?

Please make a list of questions you have regarding the care and handling of rabbits. Make sure all your questions are answered by knowledgeable people, prior to adopting your rabbit.


----------

